# DSG paddle shifter extensions



## 504 medic (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone used some of the aftermarket ones...in particular Rtech paddles, or the expensive carbon fiber Ver 2 or Ver 3 Audi extended paddles? Like em? Hate em?


----------



## cfd (Jan 13, 2014)

Im also in the market for a set of paddle extensions. Came across this review for Relak paddles, hope it helps you out-
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=520402&p=3581570


----------

